

10 Qualities Web Developers Must Have to Stay Competitive - reborn426
http://blog.trackduck.com/2014/07/15/10-qualities-web-developers-must-stay-competitive/#more-1582

======
bikamonki
1\. Not true: the customer is rarely right and that is why they hire us the
experts. We are more like doctors and less like chefs: not a matter of
pleasing taste but rather solving problems. You do no tell your doctor what
you have and how to cure it. In fact, the more you let your clients know they
have the wrong assumptions the more they will trust you and the higher chances
to complete a successful project. 11\. Use the right tool for the job: not all
sites/apps are bound to become a billion dollar/pageviews success. Most
projects will do fine with WP+plugins.

